# Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?



## hechtangler-uede (28. November 2007)

Hallo Leute!|wavey:

Ich würde gerne einmal auf Dorsch vom Strand angeln. Fürs
Brandungsangeln habe ich kein Gerät, ich habe aber gehört das man auch mit der Spinnangel auf Dorsch gehen kann.
Nun habe ich 3 Fragen:|uhoh: 

Welche Köder muß ich nehmen?

An welchem Strand kann ich ,zwischen Rostock und Rügen, mein Glück versuchen?

 Welche Jahres- und Tageszeit ist am besten?

ich bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus für die Auskünfte
Danke:m


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. November 2007)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*

Moin Moin ,


hechtangler-uede schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!|wavey:
> 
> Ich würde gerne einmal auf Dorsch vom Strand angeln. Fürs
> Brandungsangeln habe ich kein Gerät, ich habe aber gehört das man auch mit der Spinnangel auf Dorsch gehen kann.
> ...



Kann Dir leider nur Frage 1 und 3 beantworten aber besser als nichts :q Strände kenn ich nur hier in S-H :q
Frage 1 : würde Mefoblinker um die 18-22 g in den Tourifarben scharz/rot empfehlen . Die langsam geführt , knapp über Grund, bringen meist Dorsch aber auch Hänger/Matrerialverlust . Deshalb immer ein paar Blinker mehr einpacken
Frage3 : ich persönlich fahre immer so 1-2 Std vor der Dämmerung ans Wasser um zu sehen wo und wie ich werfen muß und fische dann bis es dunkel wird .

Hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen.

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Rosi (28. November 2007)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*

hi micha, da gibt es für anfänger eine ganz einfache variante, der einzelhaken statt drilling. und schon hat man keine hänger mehr, nur noch abrisse.|supergri

außerdem kann man sehr gut den untergrund damit erforschen. man merkt genau die pflanzen und steine, oder den sandboden.

kommt mir nicht mit dem märchen, daß dann immer die fische abgehen. das stimmt nicht, ist aber bruttosozialprodukt steigernd. beim brandungsangeln und fliegenfischen verwendet man auch einen einzelhaken.
er ist außerdem schonender für fische, die man zurücksetzen will. die sind dann nicht so zugenagelt wie mit einem drilling.

ich habe auch meine mefos alle mit einzelhaken hinter dem blinker gefangen. klar geht öfter eine ab, aber auch mit drilling. wir haben zu dritt getestet, es bleibt sich gleich.


----------



## MefoProf (28. November 2007)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*



Rosi schrieb:


> hi micha, da gibt es für anfänger eine ganz einfache variante, der einzelhaken statt drilling. und schon hat man keine hänger mehr, nur noch abrisse.|supergri
> 
> außerdem kann man sehr gut den untergrund damit erforschen. man merkt genau die pflanzen und steine, oder den sandboden.
> 
> ...




Kann ich uneingeschränkt bestätigen #6. Nur  glaubt einem das so gut wie keiner.  Sobald der erste Fisch verloren wurde, werden gleich wieder die Drillinge angetüddelt. Fast alle Spinnfischer, die ich treffe, haben die Originaldrillinge dran.


----------



## Pikepauly (28. November 2007)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*

Hi!
Gut dass ihr mal drauf hinweist.
Einzelhaken geht ganz prima.
Nur sollte man dann bei der Grösse nicht geizig sein.
Sollte man einem Einsteiger vieleicht sagen.
Grösse 1 oder 0/1 geht ganz gut, bei den gängigen Küstenblinkern.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Rosi (28. November 2007)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*

hi hechtangler, du hast den besten strand vor dir, wenn er schnell tief wird. wenn die see helle und dunkle stellen zeigt, das nennt sich leopardengrund. die dunklen stellen sind steinig, bewachsen und meist auch tiefer. such dir doch dein revier über google earth. 
am besten fängst du in der dämmerung, egal ob morgens oder abends.

blinker ist eine wissenschaft für sich.
es kommt auf das wetter an. 
bei mehr brandung muß der blinker schwerer sein, ab 30g und gleichmäßig fliegen. gno, snaps, hansen fight, so ähnlich.
bei wenig brandung kann er leichter sein, sollte aber gut fliegen. jetzt geht auch ein wobbler (gladsax, spöket) er kann langsamer geführt werden, weil er etwas auftrieb hat. er schleift nicht gleich über grund.

ich habe eigentlich nur noch 2 sorten im gebrauch. snaps und gno, die blinker, gladsax fiske ein wobbler.
die anderen 200 könnte ich langsam mal an einen anfänger abgeben.|supergri


----------



## Rosi (28. November 2007)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hi!
> Gut dass ihr mal drauf hinweist.
> Einzelhaken geht ganz prima.
> Nur sollte man dann bei der Grösse nicht geizig sein.
> ...



gut das du es sagst, größe 1/0 mindestens. ich habe meistens 2/0. man kann damit nichts verkehrt machen. ich habe gamakatsu, die sind richtig scharf und auch erschwinglich.


----------



## MefoProf (28. November 2007)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*

Jepp Grösse 1 oder 1/0. 
Hab auch lange Zeit mit Gamakatsu gefischt. Dann sind mir aber mal 2 Stück innerhalb kurzer Zeit einfach so durchgebrochen (einmal als ich eine Untermassige abhaken wollte und das andere Mal, als ich den Haken in den Sprengring ziehne wollte). Seitdem fische ich lieber mit den Circle Hooks von Owner.

Jetzt aber mal on topic|supergri. Ich würde es auch so machen wie Rosi es vorgeschlagen hat: Auf ner Seekarte (oder google earth) die Küstenstruktur anschauen und dann die Spots in natura bei Tage begutachten. Da wo es schnell tief wird ist es immer interessant.


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. November 2007)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*

Moin Moin ,
@Rosi
danke für den Tipp mit den Einzelhaken . Hab ich noch nie ausprobiert aber was nicht ist soll werden . Gut das das AB gibt da kann man immer was dazu lernen 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Rosi (28. November 2007)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> @Rosi
> Gut das das AB gibt da kann man immer was dazu lernen
> 
> ...



pruuust:m
gut daß ich mich entschlossen habe, euch jungs mal einen tipp aus meinem angelkästchen abzugeben|supergri


----------



## blinkerkatze (29. November 2007)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*



hechtangler-uede schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!|wavey:
> 
> Ich würde gerne einmal auf Dorsch vom Strand angeln. Fürs
> Brandungsangeln habe ich kein Gerät, ich habe aber gehört das man auch mit der Spinnangel auf Dorsch gehen kann.
> ...




Hallo hechtangler-uede,
Ich werde am Sonntag den 9. Dezember mit noch ein paar Jungs und ein Mädel auf die Insel zum Blinkern vielleicht ist das ein Angebot.

Und was ist mit dir liebe Rosi.


----------



## gustav (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*

Hallo @Hechtangler

auch wenn das Wichtigste wohl schon erwähnt wurde, noch ein paar Tips. Wir waren kürzlich ebenso mit der Spinnrute unterwegs - allerdings etwas weiter westlich, rund um Kühlungsborn.
Verschiedene Köder haben Dorsch gefangen - Spöket, Gladsax, Snaps, Viking Herring etc. Im Dunkeln war wie immer rot-schwarz unschlagbar, Solange / sobald es heller war, fingen die Tobi-Farben blau-silber oder grün-silber besser.
Alle Fische kamen - auch wie immer - rund um die Morgen- oder Abenddämmerung. Diesmal hatten wir erstmals auch ein paar Dorsche bereits am späten Nachmittag noch im Hellen, über eine Stunde, bevor die Dämmerung einsetzte.
Interessanterweise funktionierte sowohl das schnelle, gleichmäßige Einholen im Mittelwasser oder unter der Oberfläche, als auch langsamer über dem Grund. Die Dorsche scheinen also unter bestimmten Bedingungen kein Problem zu haben, einen flachlaufenden Köder zu nehmen.
Mitunter standen die Fische dicht unter Land, auf weniger als 30 m. Manchmal mußte es volle Distanz sein - also probieren.
Hin und wieder ging überhaupt nichts - warum auch immer.
Auch eine interessante Erfahrung  : Meist waren die Dorsche mit der Spinnrute im Schnitt deutlich größer als beim Brandungsangeln. Nahezu keine untermaßigen und zahlreiche zwischen 50 und 60.

P.S. Einzelhaken langt völlig - habe die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht.

P.P.S. @Rosi - wie sieht's momentan in Kübo aus?



gustav


----------



## zanderzahn (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*

hallo meerbegeisterte |wavey:

ich war ende september in rerik (meschendorf) aufm campingplatz... hatte auch kein brandungsgeschirr mit (besitz ich gar nicht...#d), sondern hab mit ner normalen karpfenrute (wg bis 80gr) und einer softpilkrute (wg bis 145gr) einfach mal vom strand aus mein glück versucht... 
einheimische haben mich samt ausrüstung gesehen und belächelt... und noch nebenbei erwähnt, daß ich an der stelle wo ich sitze nur untermaßige platten fangen könnte...

ich hab mir die laune nicht verderben lassen (URLAUB!!!) und hab einfach meine ruten voll abgefeuert (mit wattwürmern beködert) - und habe an zwei abenden mehrere maßige dorsche gefangen - und das als "meeresgreenhorn" :vik:

- habe spinnangler getroffen, die mir sagten sie gehen nur zur dämmerung los und die hatten einen dorsch von über 60cm und eine forelle (steelhead auch ca 60cm) in ihrer box...

die beiden haben  mir den spöket von falkfisch empfohlen, das soll der "spinnknaller" an den ostseestränden sein - egal ob dorsch oder meerforelle - farbe: rot-schwarz , 18gr und wie gesagt: die gehen nur in der dämmerung, bzw nachts mit wathose zum spinnen raus...


----------



## Rosi (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*

zanderzahn, ende september ist hier schonzeit für meerforellen. bis zum 15.12.

gustav ich weiß nicht, hatte die ganze woche keine zeit zum angeln. es war mir auch zu windig. ein bekannter war bei wittenbeck in der brandung mit brandungsgeschirr. er hatte 2 50ger dorsche und an sonsten lauter kleinzeug. keine platten.


----------



## Rosi (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dir liebe Rosi.



moin gerhard, nach rügen zu fahren, geht ein ganzer tag drauf. so viel zeit habe ich nicht. in 7 minuten bin ich hier am strand.
und brauche noch nicht mal ne wathose.


----------



## www.mbfishing.de (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*

Versuche es mal auf Rügen. Dort sind mehrere gute Plätze. Die Einheimischen sind oft in der Scharpe oder bei Göhren. Auch gibts dort gute Meeforellenplätze. Und ich kenne noch jemanden, der eine sehr gut ausgestattete FEWO auf Rügen für 160 € die Woche vermietet. Zzgl. Nebenkosten.


----------



## hechtangler-uede (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*

Hallo Blinkerkatze

das angebot ist super, aber leider ist es dieses jahr arbeitstechnisch nicht mehr möglich eine tagesangeltour zumachen. ich arbeite in enier gießerei im 3 schichtsystem, 6 tage die woche. am 9.12. ist auch unsere jahreshauptversammlung vom av.
trotzdem erstmal danke im nachsten jahr klappt es bestimmt.

Gruß hechtangler-uede

ich bedanke mich auch bei allen anderen boardern für die tipps. DANKE!!!!!


----------



## zanderzahn (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*

@ rosi

ich habe die beiden spinnfischer auf die schonzeit der meerforelle hingewiesen, sie sagten das ist eine abgewanderte regenbogenforelle (steelhead?) - und was ich gesehen habe war meiner meinung nach wirklich ein regenbogner, hab mich auch gewundert das die in der ostsee sind...

mfg

zanderzahn


----------



## Mai (1. August 2008)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*

Hallo Fehmarnkenner,

ich hoffe, ich bin in diesem Thread hier richtig.

Es geht um folgendes: Ich bin im September in Fehmarn zum Angeln, leider nur ein paar Tage und habe deshalb vor, schon nachts anzureisen und bereits morgens in der Dämmerung zu fischen, ich dachte ans Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus. Ausgesucht habe ich mir das Gebiet Gahlendorf oder Katharinenhof. Nun hätte ich gerne Eure Meinung: Habe ich hier die Chance in der Morgendämmerung einen Fisch (Dorsch) zu erwischen oder ist es woanders besser, oder geht Anfang September morgens gar nichts? Ich habe eine Anreise von ca. 7 Stunden und bin deshalb für jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------



## Nordlicht (1. August 2008)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*



Mai schrieb:


> Hallo Fehmarnkenner,
> 
> ich hoffe, ich bin in diesem Thread hier richtig.
> 
> Es geht um folgendes: Ich bin im September in Fehmarn zum Angeln, leider nur ein paar Tage und habe deshalb vor, schon nachts anzureisen und bereits morgens in der Dämmerung zu fischen, ich dachte ans Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus. Ausgesucht habe ich mir das Gebiet Gahlendorf oder Katharinenhof. Nun hätte ich gerne Eure Meinung: Habe ich hier die Chance in der Morgendämmerung einen Fisch (Dorsch) zu erwischen oder ist es woanders besser, oder geht Anfang September morgens gar nichts? Ich habe eine Anreise von ca. 7 Stunden und bin deshalb für jeden Tipp dankbar!




Derzeit jagt man dort eigentlich eher Meeräschen oder evtl. noch Hornis.
Wenn der August nicht grad nen Wintereibruch bringt und das Wasser kälter wird kann ich dir da nicht sooo viel Hoffnung machen.
Andererseits hat man auch schon Pferde übern Zaun kotzen sehen...im letzten Jahr in der prallen Mittagssonne zog einer vom riff links in Staberhuk nen 70er Dorsch mit der Spinrute an Land |uhoh:
Eine Chance hast du evtl. abends ab 23 Uhr wenn es richtig dunkel ist.


----------



## Mai (1. August 2008)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*

Alles klar, danke! Ich probier's einfach mal.

Noch ne Frage: Wenn ich einen Fisch gefangen habe, kann ich den dann am Ufer grob küchenfertig machen und die Abälle ins Meer werfen, wo sie dann von Krabben, Würmern etc. entsorgt werden oder ist das nicht üblich? Ich will ja nicht gleich negativ auffallen und mir Ärger einhandeln.


----------



## king perch (1. August 2008)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*

hallo
ich war erst einmal an pfingsten dieses jahr auf fehmarn und hab da superschöne hornis gefangen-aber leider keine dorsche-denen war es wohl schon zu warm|kopfkrat
ich hatte auch überlegt im herbst mal wieder hinzufahren und vom ufer aus zu angeln...was für bedingungen sind denn im herbst vorausgesetzt für den fangerfolg und auf was und wie angelt man dann da? meerforelle, dorsch, äschen etc?
wäre euch sehr dankbar für antworten
gruß
king perch


----------



## king perch (1. August 2008)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*

@mai das is voll ok glaub ich...ich war pfingsten mit der jugendgruppe meines vereins da und wir haben die reste dann einfach ein paar meter ins meer reingeschmissen...
da sagt keiner was denk ich


----------



## zanderzahn (2. August 2008)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*

...werde mitte september auch wieder nach rerik fahren!!!
(liegt bei kühlungsborn - etwa zwischen wismar und rostock)

...und werde mein glück wieder mit brandungsangeln versuchen - hoffe auf das ergebnis vom letzten jahr (siehe oben) - bin aber auch ohne fang zufrieden - der weg ist das ziel!!!

@all

geht auf jeden fall zur dämmerung oder nachts los (spinnrute/brandungsruten - egal) da hab ich die besten erfahrungen gemacht!!! - binn allerdings immernoch OSTSEEGREENHORN!!!

viele grüße an alle ostseefreunde #h#h#h

ps: nur mal so am rande: kann mir einer nen kutter in wismar empfehlen???


----------



## Rosi (2. August 2008)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*



Mai schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke! Ich probier's einfach mal.
> 
> Noch ne Frage: Wenn ich einen Fisch gefangen habe, kann ich den dann am Ufer grob küchenfertig machen und die Abälle ins Meer werfen, wo sie dann von Krabben, Würmern etc. entsorgt werden oder ist das nicht üblich? Ich will ja nicht gleich negativ auffallen und mir Ärger einhandeln.



Da gibts an den Stränden wohl keinen Ärger. Die Möwen sind überall und streiten sich um die Reste . Der Fuchs freut sich ebenfalls darüber. Das ist sehr üblich.


----------



## Rosi (2. August 2008)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*



king perch schrieb:


> hallo
> ich war erst einmal an pfingsten dieses jahr auf fehmarn und hab da superschöne hornis gefangen-aber leider keine dorsche-denen war es wohl schon zu warm|kopfkrat
> ich hatte auch überlegt im herbst mal wieder hinzufahren und vom ufer aus zu angeln...was für bedingungen sind denn im herbst vorausgesetzt für den fangerfolg und auf was und wie angelt man dann da? meerforelle, dorsch, äschen etc?
> wäre euch sehr dankbar für antworten
> ...


Wenn im Herbst die Wassertemperaturen sinken, ist beste Dorschzeit. Äschen sind dann weg, aber das ist sowieso ein schwieriger Teil. Bei uns hat die Merforelle ( Meck-Pom) dann Schonzeit, in SH darfst du die Silberblanken entnehmen. Dort gibt es mehr davon.
Schmeiß doch einfach einen grauen Gladsax Snaps mit 30g in die Brandung. Wirst schon sehen, wenn Fisch da ist, beißt der auch.


----------



## goeddoek (2. August 2008)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*

Jepp - ist auch meine Meinung, bis auf ....

Hau mich jetzt nicht, Rosi  :q

Ich würde mit leichteren Blinkern und Wobblern angeln. Aber das ist wohl eher Geschmackssache - "watt den een sin Uhl is den annern sin Swimming-Puhl" oder wie heißt das |kopfkrat :q

Zu den Fischabfällen: wenn Du da nicht 'ne wahre Schlachtorgie am Strand feierst, wird wohl niemand was sagen. Wie Rosi schon schreibt, die Möwen sind meist fertig, bevor die Touris was merken 


Tja - und wo kann man an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?

Fehmarn ist sicher 'ne gute Wahl, aber wenn Du mich fragst ... 

Im Ernst - jeder wird wohl seinen Hausstrand haben und den auch bevorzugen. Generell gesagt - die ganze Ostsee ist ein klasse Revier :vik:

Ach so - im Herbst ruhig auf Mefos versuchen und - falls noch nicht gesehen - sich Ulis 1a Anfängerleitfaden zu Gemüte führen. Da hast Du die Investition für ein teures Angelbuch schon wieder gespart ;-))


----------



## Rosi (2. August 2008)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ich würde mit leichteren Blinkern und Wobblern angeln. Aber das ist wohl eher Geschmackssache - "watt den een sin Uhl is den annern sin Swimming-Puhl" oder wie heißt das |kopfkrat :q



Moin Goeddoek, die leichten Blinker sind eher für Watangler, doch  hier an den Stränden wird es sofort tief. Klar kannst du auch 20g werfen, aber mit 30g kommt man weiter raus und der Blinker ist länger im Wasser. Wenn ich mir ansehe, mit was für Wummis die beim Trolling auf Meerforellen fischen, dann kann so ein Blinker nicht groß genug sein. Vor allem nachts.
Hier ist noch mal der Link zu Ulis Werk. Das erste Mal auf Meerforelle...  Wirklich lesenswert und voller nützlicher Hinweise.


----------



## Mai (14. August 2008)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die guten Tipps. 

@ goeddoek: Eine Schlachtgorgie werde ich wohl kaum veranstalten, ich bin schon froh, wenn ich einen "1" für die Pfanne geeigneten Fisch landen kann.


----------



## Aalfanatiker (14. August 2008)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*



zanderzahn schrieb:


> @ rosi
> 
> ich habe die beiden spinnfischer auf die schonzeit der meerforelle hingewiesen, sie sagten das ist eine abgewanderte regenbogenforelle (steelhead?) - und was ich gesehen habe war meiner meinung nach wirklich ein regenbogner, hab mich auch gewundert das die in der ostsee sind...
> 
> ...


 

Also dazu ,hab gehört es gab vor Dänemark Probleme mt den Zuchten und alle sind abgehauen , bei mir inner Gegend (Lübecker Bucht)wurden dieses Jahr von nem Kollegen zwei über 7Pfund gefangen .


----------



## zanderzahn (10. September 2008)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*

...und die fischen mit dem spöket von falkfish (küstenwobbler?)

wie führt man den??? wobbelt der oder muß ich den immer wieder zum grund sinken lassen? - was dann zu vielen hängern führen würde...

mfg

markus


----------



## Rheinfischer 64 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*

Häng mich hier mal dran . Ich suche eine Möglichkeit zum Spinnfischen an der Küste. Zielfische Dorsch Meerforelle etc. Ideal wäre ein Flugplatz in der Nähe. Skandinavien Deutschland.


----------



## Freelander (26. November 2009)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*

Flughafen Lübeck, Lübecker Bucht(Travemünde) mit dem Taxi  oder Mietwagen in ca 30 Min.zu erreichen.Fluglinie Ryan Air.


----------



## Nordlicht (28. November 2009)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*



Rheinfischer 64 schrieb:


> Häng mich hier mal dran . Ich suche eine Möglichkeit zum Spinnfischen an der Küste. Zielfische Dorsch Meerforelle etc. Ideal wäre ein Flugplatz in der Nähe. Skandinavien Deutschland.




Ganz klar Fehmarn...Flughafen haben wir auch :m

http://www.fehmarn-air.de/


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. November 2009)

*AW: Wo kann ich an der Ostsee gut Spinnangeln?*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ganz klar Fehmarn...Flughafen haben wir auch :m
> 
> http://www.fehmarn-air.de/


 
Aber nur im Sommer ...:vik:


----------

